# Welche Köder an der Maas ?



## balu65 (23. März 2006)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir zum Angeln an den Maasplassen die holländischen Erlaubnisscheine holen.
Sehe jetzt aber unter http://www.angeln-in-holland.de.vu/ folgenden Artikel:

*SPERRZEIT KÖDERARTEN* ​ 
In der Periode vom 1. April bis zum letzten Freitag im Monat Mai dürfen Sie nicht Angeln mit: einem Wurm oder einer Wurmimitation, Schlachterzeugnissen, einem Köderfisch, einem Fischfetzen ( ungeachtet der Größe ), Kunstködern aller Art, mit Ausnahme der Kunstfliege, insofern sie nicht größer ist als 2,5 cm. Für den IJsselmeer gilt dieser Verbot bis zum 31. Mai.

Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben, mit welchem Köder man, in dieser Zeit, am Besten auf welchen Fisch geht ?

Gruß Balu


----------



## mo jones (23. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Köder an der Maas ?*

hi!
also mein tip wäre: maden, custer, mais, teig, brot, boilies,...
auf karpfen und friedfisch

gruß
 mo


----------



## Mac Gill (23. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Köder an der Maas ?*

Die Köder sind gesperrt, um die Schonzeit der Fische zu festigen.

In dieser Zeit sind auch Zander und Hecht geschont -> daher würde ich Mo's Tipp folgen und die Friedfische jagen.

Dannach (ab letztem Freitag im Mai) kannst du auch wieder mit GuFi's, Twistern und Wobblern den Raubfischen nachstellen


----------



## marca (24. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Köder an der Maas ?*

Du kannst es ja mal mit einer Fliege(nicht größer als 2,5cm!)versuchen.


----------

